# Ulcers/Canker Sore Breakout..help.



## Momof2EW (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey friends!
It's been awhile, but I promise now that my internet is back and running smooth...I will be here to stay! Hope you all are well.

My question this evening is, I am having a breakout with these dern canker sores...ulcers... whatever us crohnies get in our mouth when things to start to flare up. I'm wondering is it really a start to a flare though...it's just the same 3 that will NOT go away. It's been about a good week now and it seems to be getting worse, pain wise. I don't know of any remedies to use....
Any help? They hurt super bad.

Thanks so much :hug:


----------



## Rebecca85 (Mar 12, 2012)

I seem to remember someone saying that a b-vitamin complex can help with canker sores/ulcers. You can also buy gels over the counter like Bonjela, which help to numb them and help them clear up. Also rinsing with salt water can help keep them clean and allow them to heal.

If you're really brave- I found this out accidentally as a child- lemon juice can help. I love to eat the slice of lemon that comes with a drink. Anyway, one time I had an ulcer on my bottom lip and without thinking bit down on the lemon. Owwww! I nearly hit the roof! But the next day the ulcer had gone down a lot and no longer hurt, the day after it had gone!


----------



## Samboi (Mar 12, 2012)

I get mouth ulcers all the time - Urgh!
I take B complex and folate twice a day. I use a cholorahexidine (sp?) (Savacol) mouth wash 2-3 times daily. I use Kenalog paste overnight - this actually clears them up very well. 
If I need to eat - I use Cepacaine mouth wash coupled with Bonjela. 

I hope you get relief soon.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 12, 2012)

I use Zovirax to help get rid of mine faster - but I find that I need to use it as soon as they start or it may take longer to heal.....

Hope you get rid of them soon!


----------



## tots (Mar 12, 2012)

You can got to your local health food store. They will have a section of "natural" remedies for everything. At my store they are in little blue tubes/bottles. There is one specifically for "canker sores". I am sorry I can't find my bottle. So I cant give you the name.

Sorry about that!!


----------



## mickey (Mar 12, 2012)

Your doc or dentist should have a mouthwash available that will help relieve the pain and reduce time of inflammation.  They are a virus that will last approx 10 days.  However, if you gargle with sea salt/water a few times a day, it will also help.  A little pain, but afterward relief.  Feel better!  You should also take a probiotic.  Dentist said canker sores in mouth are commonly from unbalanced flora in mouth.  Hope it helps!


----------



## Momof2EW (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies! I will look into each of these products and things to do that will help. They were feeling somewhat better today...hope they start to clear up soon. They are definitely a big pain for me.


----------



## mickey (Mar 13, 2012)

Eliminate sugars and carbonated beverages.  Pretty much stick to water until the sores go away.  Sugar and carbonation tend to aggravate them and they tend to stick around longer when ingesting those things.  Good luck!  I have one right now and I put a little hydrogen peroxide on it (w/Q-tip) a few times a day.  Tends to dull the pain and get rid of it sooner.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 13, 2012)

Guess what I got today?????....ugghhhh.....right on my upper lip...put some Zovirax on it first thing this morning, going to dose it again tonight when I get home....


----------



## Momof2EW (Mar 13, 2012)

mickey said:


> Eliminate sugars and carbonated beverages.  Pretty much stick to water until the sores go away.  Sugar and carbonation tend to aggravate them and they tend to stick around longer when ingesting those things.  Good luck!  I have one right now and I put a little hydrogen peroxide on it (w/Q-tip) a few times a day.  Tends to dull the pain and get rid of it sooner.


Good idea!! Thanks Yah!


----------



## Momof2EW (Mar 13, 2012)

pasobuff said:


> Guess what I got today?????....ugghhhh.....right on my upper lip...put some Zovirax on it first thing this morning, going to dose it again tonight when I get home....


That stinks!!! :/ Hate that for you! I have about four good ones at the moment...ekkk.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 13, 2012)

Momof2EW said:


> That stinks!!! :/ Hate that for you! I have about four good ones at the moment...ekkk.


It really stinks when they get all crusty and nasty......the last one I had tended to bleed when the scab was almost gone...that is not fun when you wear a white shirt for work!


----------



## Momof2EW (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine are inside my mouth though like ulcers...and they kill:/


----------



## Mountaingem (Mar 14, 2012)

If you treat the underlying beginning of a flare they will go away, IME, otherwise mine never cleared up with home remedies. If you let your doc know now they can start treatment before the gut issues get started. Feel better hope you get some relief!


----------



## Robin Barr (Mar 15, 2012)

*A possible solution for your canker sores (and cold sore)*

Tot, the canker remedy you were referring to at the health food store may have been Canker Sores Begone. Do you recall if it had a little wizard on the package?  If so, I'm the owner of the company that produces it, and the one who invented it.  Momof2EW and the rest of you who responded to her post, why don't you allow me to send each of you a bottle at no charge to assess how it works.  For other than cankers caused by acidic food, cankers usually heal within a day or two, even the huge cankers caused by chemo.  I've been curious how Canker Sores Begone would work on people with Crohn's, so we would be  helping each other.  Go to our website so you can see what the remedy is (herbal, non-toxic). If you'd like to participate to see if it works for you, go to the Contact page, and use the Contact form to give me your name and mailing address.  I'll look for your feedback on this thread after you've had an opportunity to try it.  There's also a phone number on the website if you'd like to call me.  www.CankerSoresBegone.com I would appreciate your feedback whether or not it worked for you and any comments you may have.  BTW, it's gluten free.

Pasobuff - it sounds like you have a cold sore, not a canker sore.  I have something for that too, Cold Sores Begone. Apply it on your lip when you feel the early warning symptom, a 'tingle'.  You'll probably be successful in stopping it before it materializes.  I'll send you a bottle of that, if you like. Go to www.ColdSoresBegone.com and use the Contact form to remind me who you are and where to send the bottle.


----------



## Momof2EW (Mar 15, 2012)

Mountaingem said:


> If you treat the underlying beginning of a flare they will go away, IME, otherwise mine never cleared up with home remedies. If you let your doc know now they can start treatment before the gut issues get started. Feel better hope you get some relief!


Thank you! I def think I have gotten some relief, the pred he has me taking these next few days should knock it out! I'm just hoping I don't have any withdrawal problems...so well see.


----------



## hoons (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 4 which have just sprung up in the last few days, such a pain in the ..... mouth!
I'm gargling with Corsodyl day and night, this has always helped me in the past, and seems to do the trick.  The only downer is that your taste buds don't really work for 3 or 4 hours after rinsing


----------



## Aos (Jan 22, 2015)

This is old, but I figured I'd post a remedy that worked for me (I currently have over 30 sores in my mouth and can't really eat and barely drink now b/c of it.  I tried everything! Alum spice (super intesnse salt meant for pickling - which dries it out and helps speed healing), orajel, Kanka, Rocky Mountain mouthwash (prescription), salt water, baking soda and water paste, baking soda and salt water gargle, and a few more.  The ONLY one I found that really made eating enjoyable, and yes enjoyable as in I can taste it over the remedy's menthol numbness and it was just bearable.  It was the combo of Maalox (generic is fine, i got mint flavored equate brand) and liquid benadryl (children's cherry).  1tsp of each of these mixed together as a mouth rinse, and it doesn't sting burn irritate or really seem like its doing anything, till you spit, then a magical min later, the pain is mostly gone.  Now, I will say this it really removed the "stinging" pain, the pain of the actual sore is still there so don't poke it.  IF you have them on  your tongue, this is amazing!  Less effective for ones in the cheeks, but still I FINALLY got to eat something and not have to deal with tasteless crap in 5min or less trying to get it in before my numb stuff wears off.  

Enjoy!


----------

